# Scrapbooking



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Anybody into scrapbooking? Any new ideas/sites or places to get scrapbooking stuff? There are plenty of shops around but wondered if there were any sites that are cheap or worth visiting!

Ruth


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ruth,

I have 2 scrapbooks that I was supposed to fill during maternity leave   of stuff I've collected from Dh2b and my past and obviously now of Emma.  Got a few bits from the usual places Hobbycraft etc but would be interested on stuff on the internet.

Hope Thomas feels better.

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I've just finished my first real scrap book, I've always been into my photo albums,

I went to a scrapbook class last week didnt really learn a whole lot but it was good for ideas.  It can be expensive I was surprised at the prices of things.

donna


----------



## prinnie (May 28, 2007)

I have been scrapbooking for 5 years, and teach as well. There is a fab forum called www.ukscrappers.co.uk which has  gallery which is great for hints and tips. I would love to help if anyone has any questions.

/links


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I've bought a scrapbook ready to make for my daughter's 18th birthday....(not that far off as she's 17 in September!)  It will be a surprise, I really hope she likes it, I'm planning on filling it with loads of photos from when she was born, holidays, family, school etc etc.

I'm a bit daunted with everything that's out there though...is it best to do each page on it's own or do they need to have some sort of common link? (Apart from it being of my daughter!)

Thanks for any advice!

PS Prinnie, thanks for the link, I'll have a look


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

I have just got back into scrapping ... lost my mojo for a few months whilst having tx ....

Here are two I done today ... hope you like ... O and sorry about the scans ... hard to scan 12"x 12" pages on a A4 scanner lol










This is a picture of Hubby in Pink Socks at the Clinic ... under the pink part of the page is some hidden journaling ... telling how we were not told to take anything with us and hubby was given pink sock and an extra gown to walk down to theatre in ... luckily he took it all in good jest and made the nurses all laugh !! I have also wrote down my own thoughts , feelings and fears that I happen to record that particular day.
I have used the words from 'It Started With a Kiss' ... but obviously for most of us it really didn't .... not that romantic for us fertility gals eh??   ... hence why I have question marks after the Pink Socks lol









Because we don't know Blob sex yet I have put the 12 and 20 week scan photo's on a layout that depicts both Girl and Boy colours.

O and this one I done a week or so ago at my last crop !!









Ruth you should email Janice at Wyverstone crop and come along and join in .... I will be there this Saturday (29th March) if you just want to pop in for a coffee and introduce yourself ... you will know who I am ... I am the only one with a big bump lol

Lots of Love

Kate xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Kate thats gorgous!!!!

Ok now feeling like mine could use more work!!!!


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww no hun ... scrapping is a real personal thing and you should never judge your work by others..... its your treasured memories that you are recording and as long as you are happy with your work then that is all that matters.

 

Thank you BTW


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Feel like I have killed this thread      ... I'm sorry


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey don't be daft, of course yu haven't!!   I'm afraid I'm no further on with my scrapbook for DD's 18th Birthday...it's still in the bag in the wardrobe!!  I've got the photo albums out the garage though ready to start scanning them on to the PC!!

I'm quite excited about it actually - I can't wait to get started on it!  How I'm actually going to do that though without her seeing and with a 14 month old to contend with is a different matter.......!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi girls - mind if I gatecrash  

Loubie im following you over here from the card making thread    

Ive never done scrapbooking in my life and now I have to create a pièce de résistance for my neices 18th which is only 2 weeks away  

So Loubie can you get cracking on yours so I can pinch some ideas please   

So far ive managed the first page - and thats not finished yet  

Maybe I should have said I will do it for her 21st - I might have it ready by then  

Have to say im enjoying it - but its not a cheap hobby is it  

Have found a little shop where they run courses and craft workshops so im definatly going to be popping over to those.

No sooner will I finish the 18th album then I will have my nephews 21st to do  

I havent got time to go to work really have I  

Love

Debs xxx

ps:  Kate your album looks fantastic!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I got into what I prefer to term 'album making' about 18 months ago, when I went along to a creative memories party around a friends house. I took along 6 - 8 photo's of the holiday I'd just had in Corfu and put together a 12 x 12 page of this holiday.

I then got hooked, hook, line and sinker! My friend started up monthly workshops, where I could go along (as I said I couldn't possibly find the time at home) and concentrate on my album. I decided I wanted to put together an album for Iestyn. Now starting this 3 years down the line and having taken thousands of photo's in this time, this was going to be a tast and a half.

The great thing about creative memories albums are that they are totally photosafe and you can do your pages in any order and 'slot' them into chronological order. So I now try and keep up to date with current projects and then go back bit by bit to when he was born.....

You are right, it is not a cheap hobby, but then what hobby is? But it is so therapeutic and so rewarding.

To me though, album making is about recording your memories, not locking away your photo's. For years, I have had a digital camera where I have literally just stored the photo's on disk. I now have a fab photo sort box, where they are all stored, ready to put into albums. Many wont make it into albums as there are far too many, but it makes me pick out the best ones that really tell the story.

As a consequence of my hobby and the money I kept spending out, I finally signed up to be a Consultant for Creative Memories last year so that I may at least get 30% discount!

www.creativememories.co.uk

I will try and upload some of my pages. (I have just added a couple to this post, but there are more in my gallery)

Most of all - have fun doing them and even more so, enjoy looking at them and showing them off once done!

Love,

Sue xxx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Help - I can't decide and need some help!!!

I've said before that I'm going to do a scrapbook for a surprise present on DD's 18th birthday (17 months away so plenty of time yet LOL!)

I've already bought a scrapbook kit...the Guess How Much I Love You one as it's got speciall memories - it was her favourite book (we still have it!)

But but but...I've been thinking today that maybe I'm going to be a bit limited if I use it - it's got papers/embellishments/frames/stickers/ribbons etc already in the kit so if I use my own embellishments etc as well it might clash??

Would you start from scratch with a blank scrapbook/papers/embellishments etc or use the GHMILY one??

I'm not too bothered about already having paid for the GHMILY one as I got it at a bargain prise - £6.99 (the same ones are selling in WHS for £24.99) so I'm sure I'll be able to sell it on Ebay and recoup my costs.

What do you think

This is the same one I've already got - you can actually buy refill packs of papers and embellishments for it for £4.99 and £5.99 respectively so I wouldn't be short on stuff)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-GUESS-HOW-MUCH-I-LOVE-YOU-JOURNAL-SCRAP-BOOK-ALBUM_W0QQitemZ380013886022QQihZ025QQcategoryZ16499QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQ_trksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Debs - are you stalking me??!!     I'm sorry but I've got no ideas to pinch as yet...however, I've finally made a start on scanning some of 100s of photos from when she was born!  I've done the first 5 albums anyway (which go up to when she was 18 months )  Good luck with yours - I'm sure it will be lovely when it's finished 

SueMJ - wow you are so clever!!  Where do you come up with your ideas??!!  That's something I'm sadly lacking in   I'll have a look at that website in a mo, I might get some ideas myself   I just wish digi cameras were invented 16 years ago - it's taking me ages scanning them in and trying to work out how old she was - some of them say so on the back but others I'm having to guess at!

x


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi All

I have really got back into my scrapping again in a big way. I really did lose my Mojo when going through tx and the first few months of PG ... But its back woooooooooo hooooooooo and I AM LOVING IT !!!

BTW...

*HAPPY NATIONAL SCRAPBOOKING DAY EVERYONE !!*

Yes it really does exist 

For lots of real inspiration I suggest you look at www.ukscrappers.co.uk ... its a wonderful sight ... huge like this one, registration is free and you can browse through 1000's of layouts that people have done (but I warn you of two things ... firstly and MOST IMPORTANTLY ... do not judg your own talents against some of those on there ... you will only feel inferior .. I still do sometimes  ... some of the work is truly amazing ... and secondly YOU WILL BECOME ADDICTED to that site as well as this one ... it has the same draw to it    )

Scrapping can be expensive ... but like everything it depends how far you want to go .... I have been doing it for 2 years now and I have a great scrapping area in my house now ... full of wonderful goodies to play with ... its taken a while to build up. I have to say I am not a fan of 'set' kits I find them restricting ... although I do like kits made by companies like Scrapagogo ... these are different every month with matching papers, coloured cardstock, and embelishments .... 
These are my latest stuff I have done ..



















and it opens up to reveal this ..










each tray will eventually contain four different mini book albums ... I have yet to make and I plan to make it Litt' Blobs box of 'FIRSTS' .... top album will be FIRST DAY (labour) ... second will be FIRST CHRISTMAS ... third will be FIRSTS (ie. first word, tooth, steps etc) and the fourth will be FIRST BIRTHDAY.

The other project I have worked on ... and its a class by a scrapbook teacher called Shimelle and its called SAVE THE DAY... the idea is to take one day a month and on that day you take lots of photos (however boring you think your day is) and then you scrap that day ... at the end of the year you will hopefully see how your life has progress. My day is the 27th of each month.



















You can see I have put in some hidden journalling too 

Please forgive me if I have gone on a bit (and showed off a bit too  ) but I am so excited to have found my scrapping mojo again after almost a year of struggling !!!!

Happy Scrapping Everyone

Lots of Love

Kate

PS WICKLOW I am really sorry I didn't go to Wyverstone crop last month I had a terrible nights sleep the night before and I wasn't feeling very well at all. I am really oping to be along next time. Be lovely to meet you there xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, they're fab!!  I still haven't started DD's scrapbook...I don't know where to start!!  Well I tell a lie, I've started scanning pics (there were no digi cameras 16 years ago, more's the pity!)

xx


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you Loubie

I know how hard it can to get started... I lost my mojo for scrapping for over a year ... luckily I have joined an online team on my scrapping forum which has really given me the boot up the bottom I needed to get my mojo back again 

Some of my layouts can be seen on my blog should you wish to take a peek.

http://www.theharrishouseofnonhappenings.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

For any girls in and around the Bristol area... or easy commuting distance, we are having a Creative Memories national scrapbook day event this Saturday - which is an all day event, where there will be some demo's but more importantly a chance to really get on with your own albums.

If anyone wants any information, please IM me.  

Harrysgal, you've got some beautiful pages on your blog... for me the 'less is more' pages you have done catch my eye more so.  I love teh one with the picture you have as your Avator, with your journalling around the edge of the page.  Nothing detracts from your picture - which I think is so important.

Its so much fun isn't it.

I'm in the middle of doing a little album for my sisters 40th and then I'm onto doing a little album for my dh from our son for fathers day.  Creative Memories have brought out some paper albums really designed for this fathers day.

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Harrys gal just had a look at youur page... I'm not worthy


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Young D said:


> Harrys gal just had a look at youur page... I'm not worthy


Ha ha ha O.. please don't be silly !!!    

Anyone can do what I have done and better 

Thank you though


----------

